# New Handgun Choice



## btseidel (Dec 6, 2009)

Im looking to get a new handgun in the next 6 months are started doing research now. I pretty much decided on a 9mm for the cheaper ammo. I will mainly use this gun for target shooting, home defence, and a possible conceal later down the road. 

I narrowed my choices down to the Beretta 92F, Beretta Px4 Storm, Sig 250, Sig 226, or a 1911.

Any ideas or suggestions? I live in California so keep that in mind. (god damn democrats) 

And does anyone know when the Beretta 90-two will be available in CA? That was another i was interested in but found out it was not CA Legal.

Thanks!
Brandon


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Since you live in CA, try going down to a gun store or gun range that allows you to rent and shoot them all. This will help you decide what fits best in your hands, what actions you like, SA/DA, striker fire, etc. You have time so make the best of it discover what your hands and mind are telling you.

Good luck:watching:


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

OK. Here's my .02 worth. That Px4 is one dang pretty gun. And, being compact, will conceal easier than some of the other choices you listed. I definitely have the Px4 on my watch/wish list. Good luck!:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 buck32

I'd also suggest you look at the S&W Sigma 9mm and the Springfield XDm in 9mm I own both and like them

S&W Sigma 9mm










Springfield XDm in 9mm










They are entirely different guns - they feel differently / aim differently and shoot differently.

Good luck on your search - let us know what you buy.

:smt1099


----------

